# Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this??



## ysmdyb (Jul 6, 2009)

*Has anyone even used racing stripes?*

a) Has anyone even used racing stripes or side decals on their TT? (like the Enzo or classic carrera below)

b) Are those wheels 19s? Are they Ultraleggeras?
Thank you everybody :>









_Modified by ysmdyb at 10:48 AM 8-11-2009_

_Modified by ysmdyb at 10:48 AM 8-11-2009_


_Modified by ysmdyb at 10:53 AM 8-11-2009_


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (ysmdyb)*

People use racing stripes and decals on euros?


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (MightyDSM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MightyDSM* »_People use racing stripes and decals on euros?









*Sometimes*


----------



## ysmdyb (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (ysmdyb)*

anyone?


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (ysmdyb)*

Can someone from Alabama translate this question to english?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (ysmdyb)*

where u from?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (ysmdyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ysmdyb* »_I am so sorry, if I did not used proper english like you.
Yes, I am not a native english speaker. 
But you know what? 
I can read, write, and speak 3 different languages.
And you do not know how much it will going to hurt someone like me 
when a person gets response someone like you.
Please, think before you speak!
Is that clear? ,or do i need to translate my shi*y english to proper 
southern english?











I honestly can't understand what you are trying to say buy try to learn english , then you can brag that you speak 4 languages.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (tt32dsg)*

very sweet of you...














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
I honestly can't understand what you are trying to say buy try to learn english , then you can brag that you speak 4 languages.

Why don't you try to not be condescending, and use some common sense. His English is actually pretty good for someone for whom this is a 3rd language, and what he is asking is pretty clear.
He's simply asking people to give him some slack on his engish translation, which is actually not that bad, and that some help with his actual question, not snyde comments on his English are certainly more helpful. It's not that hard to figure out what the question was.
He was asking:
a) Has anyone even used racing stripes or side decals on their TT? (like the Enzo or classic carrera above)
Not that I have seen, and I don't really like the look of it, I prefer solid colors (I do dig the black roof on coupes though)
b)Are those wheels 19s? Are they Ultraleggeras?
Yes they look like 19s and I'm not sure, I don't know OZs that well. 
Ysmsyb, most everyone on here is helpful and friendly, even though some of us appear to be lacking tact.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (ysmdyb)*

Check out Tirerack for the rims, they have them.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (ysmdyb)*

Not sure these are them but these are $800 each
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels...Brand


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (jwalker1.8)*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (02tt225)*

^^ love it. just needs to be lower


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (02tt225)*

never been much of a fan of stripes - but I have to admit that does look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (chaugner)*

Just do yourself a favor - if you are going to do an actual "racing stripe", put it on the correct side or center.
Racing Stripes were used in European races to distinguish which side of the vehicle the driver sat on. In the case of center stripes - that meant there was a driver and "co-pilot". 
Anyways, this was the original use for the stripe. 
BTW - your English is excellent. I agree - most people on here are very helpful.


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (ILLA NOIZ)*

WOW real knowledge! nice! way to go iila noiz for turning this thread around with factual info.http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=reply&id=59756657#


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_Just do yourself a favor - if you are going to do an actual "racing stripe", put it on the correct side or center.
Racing Stripes were used in European races to distinguish which side of the vehicle the driver sat on. In the case of center stripes - that meant there was a driver and "co-pilot". 
Anyways, this was the original use for the stripe. 
BTW - your English is excellent. I agree - most people on here are very helpful. 

Really? cool, didnt know that. I guess that's for safety? crews running over to an overturned car can easily find the driver i guess


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (untitled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *untitled* »_WOW real knowledge! nice! way to go iila noiz for turning this thread around with factual info.http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeropost?cmd=reply&id=59756657#

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just my $.02 
I love interesting tidbits and facts... I have a useless sponge in my head. it just absorbs this kind of stuff.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (02tt225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02tt225* »_









Can anyone photoshop a white one of these onto my car below? TIA!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Anybody has stripe decal or paint? + What size rim is this?? (kclax44)*

Not a photshop... or that great of a job for that matter... but...


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

IMO, if you do it... go silver to match the wheels and roll bars.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_IMO, if you do it... go silver to match the wheels and roll bars. 

yeah sounds like a better idea... probably just do some vinyl, just to see how it looks...probably not though, trying to not be very productive at work


_Modified by kclax44 at 3:08 PM 8/12/2009_


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

FYI: that's vinyl on the car, not paint.


----------

